# Homer The King



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just thought I would post a few pics of Homer the king pigeon that I got from Missmadison in Minnesota. He still has his own bedroom right now till I make him a cage but he gets to explore for a while every day.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

What a handsome fellow! Thanks for sharing, Bcr1!


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice Pigeon


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

I was wondering when you where going to get a king pigeon. I remember reading that you wanted one.yours looks great!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a handsome bird and lucky to have a room to himself. 

Thanks for giving him a wonderful home and the room to explore.


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

He looks happy as can be! Nice big guy.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Handsome bird! Love that custom made bath tub!


----------



## missmadison (Jun 19, 2009)

He looks like he owns the place already.  Thanks for posting some pictures!


----------



## SpeckledJim (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm Mark, Jessika's husband (and Homer's former foster parent)... we miss him but it's so satisfying to see him in a good home.

Thanks, Brian!


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Jessika and Mark I am happy to see that you guys still care about Homer. He is very lucky you guys helped him from a bad situation. He is definately getting more comfortable here, I was taking a nap on the couch earlier and he flew up right next to my leg and landed. He didn't stay long though lol


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Are you going to keep him in the house with you?


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes he will be a house pidgey. I am going to make a cage for him in the next couple of weeks so he can be around people more and him and the dogs and cat can get used to each other. Then I need to get him some pidge wear


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice pijs. Can anyone tell long i should lockup homers in their loft? My lil bro want to breed homers. And i'm definit to bought a pair.


----------

